# The Tragic Life of Schumann



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

His full name was Robert Alexander Schumann. He was born on June 8th 1810, in Zwickau, Saxony (which is now in Germany). His parents were August (who was a bookseller, publisher and novelist), and Johanna Christianne (nee Schanabel). Robert spent his childhood surrounded by literature and music. He studied music at Zwickau High School, under Buccaleureus Kuntzsch.

His father passed away when he was sixteen, and he was encouraged to be a lawyer by his Mother and Guardian. He therefore left school in 1828, and went to Leipzig to study law in Heidelberg. It was thought that he hardly attended any lectures, as he was more devoted to music and literature, as well as women and drinking.

By 1830, he was back in Leipzig, and was having piano lessons from Frederich Wieck. Frederich was the head of the household, and he said Robert would be a successful concert pianist after a few years of study. Robert Schumann lived with the Wiecks, and there were three children living there. Alwin, Gustav and Clara were children from Frederich’s second marriage to Clementine.

Both Clara and Robert were talented pianists, until he damaged his hand so much that he could no longer play piano. One theory was that he used a mechanical device that was supposed to be designed to strengthen the weakest fingers. Other theories suggest it was a side effect of the medication that he was taking for syphilis (as a result of having had a string of lovers), and as a result of his promiscuity. But we do not know for sure how he was in that predicament.

In 1833, he had depression, which was a result of losing his brother Julius and sister-in-law Rosalie. It was then that he had first attempted suicide. 

The year after, in 1834, he fell in love and got engaged to Ernestine von Fricken who was sixteen. Although she was the adopted daughter of a rich Bohemian Noble, he learnt that she was born illegitimate, so therefore wouldn't have a dowry. He would be forced to be a "day labourer".

He fell in love with Clara Wieck, but her father ordered them to break off the relationship. In 1837, he asked her father for permission to marry her, but was refused. They married in 1840, after going to court to overturn Frederich’s objections to their marriage.

After many compositions, Clara was encouraging him to branch out. In 1841, he composed the Symphony No 1 in B Flat Major (which he performed under Mendelssohn at Leipzig), and also composed many chamber works.

In 1844, he went on a tour with Clara, but it depressed Robert as he felt inferior. In autumn that year, after returning to Leipzig, he suffered nervous collapse. But his health was gradually restored, and he composed symphony no 2 in C Major. But this took ten months before the score was finished, because of aural nerve problems.

He tried to obtain posts in Leipzig and Vienna. He accepted the post of "Municipal Director of Music" at Dusseldorf. Things were going well between 1850 and 1851: he composed the Cello Concerto in A Minor, he wrote Symphony no 3 in E flat major (The Rhenish), and he and re-wrote Symphony in D Minor after ten years. This became known as no 4.

After many compositions, between 1850 and 1854, he started to display signs of mental illness (which showed in his works). He briefly went into conducting, succeeding Ferdinand Hiller, and was appointed Musical Director at Dusseldorf. The contract was terminated as he turned out to be a poor conductor, and had to answer to the musicians.

By 1854, his symptoms had got worse, and he tried to jump into the River Rhine from a bridge. This was after he had asked to be taken to a lunatic asylum. He was admitted to a private asylum at Enderich near Bonn. After two and a half years, he passed away there.


----------

